# M18 Lichtschranken Hell/Dunkel ->WTF?



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Januar 2011)

Ich hab da mal eine Grundsätzliche Frage:

Hat es einen tieferen Sinn das 90% aller rechteckigen Standardlichtschranken Hellschaltend sind (Also auf den Reflektor)

Und 90% der M18 Lichtschranken Dunkelschaltend???

Hab mich gerade Grün und blau geärgert das fast alle M18 Lichtschranken bei uns im Lager Dunkel schalten....hab dann einen zum umschalten genommen(selbst der war Standardmäßig auf Dunkel eingestellt)

So witzige Ideen wie ein umklemmen des weißen Drahtes(oder auf Plus oder Minus legen) oder +- verpolen scheiden für mich völlig aus, denn wie siehts aus, wenn ich beim nächsten mal nicht genau die selbe Type habe(bzw der nächste der an der Anlage Arbeitet?) Bei M12 Steckverbindungen imho nicht verantwortbar.


----------



## Paule (6 Januar 2011)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> So witzige Ideen wie ein umklemmen des weißen Drahtes(oder auf Plus oder Minus legen) oder +- verpolen scheiden für mich völlig aus,


Aber genau dafür ist das doch gedacht.


Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> denn wie siehts aus, wenn ich beim nächsten mal nicht genau die selbe Type habe(bzw der nächste der an der Anlage Arbeitet?) Bei M12 Steckverbindungen imho nicht verantwortbar.


Wenn ich nicht denselben Typ habe, werde ich ja wohl das Anschlussbild des neuen Typs mit dem Elektroplan abgleichen.
Das ist ja wohl Vorraussetzung, sonst könnte ich gleich meine Oma auf die Baustelle schicken.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Aber genau dafür ist das doch gedacht.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht denselben Typ habe, werde ich ja wohl das Anschlussbild des neuen Typs mit dem Elektroplan abgleichen.
> Das ist ja wohl Vorraussetzung, sonst könnte ich gleich meine Oma auf die Baustelle schicken.


 
Du hast wohl noch nie wirklich in der "Instandhaltung" einer Firma gerabeitet?

Denn das würde ja zwei Dinge vorraussetzen:

1. Elektriker Nummer 1 bastelt einen Dunkelschaltenden Sensor ein,und klemmt z.b. den weißen Draht auf den Eingang...UND zeichnet das dann natürlich in den Plan ein oder teilt dies jemand mit der das macht.

2. Elektriker Nummer 2 nimmt den natürlich korrekt umgezeichneten Plan VOR dem Sensortausch und erkennt das hier ein anderer Sensor eingebaut ist und er das umklemmen muss. *ROFL*

Das so einfach leider NICHT gearbeitet wird, ist mir mittlerweile klar, daher halte ich von solchen Lösungen nichts.

Werde jetzt einfach von IFM hellschaltende M18 LS bestellen, dies im Lager klar kennzeichnen und fertig.
Die umschaltbaren sind zwar ok, aber unötig und von der Schutzklasse her leider niedriger...

Die eigentliche Frage war aber warum die meisten Standardmäßig dunkel schaltend sind?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Januar 2011)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> ...Die eigentliche Frage war aber warum die meisten Standardmäßig dunkel schaltend sind?..


Weiß nicht, ob es wirklich der Standard ist. Wahrscheinlich beruht es auf der einfacheren Denkweise: Objekt in der Lichtschrank --> Signal high. In Bezug auf Kabelbruchsicherheit ist es bei dunkelschaltenden Lichtschranken in den meisten Fällen auch günstiger. Kabelbruch --> kein Objekt wird erkannt --> keine Aktion. Wird jedoch die Lichtschranke versehentlich verstellt, oder gibt es Probleme mit den Refelktoren, wird damit eine Aktion ausgelöst. Man muss von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden, was günstiger ist.


----------



## Tommi (6 Januar 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob es wirklich der Standard ist. Wahrscheinlich beruht es auf der einfacheren Denkweise: Objekt in der Lichtschrank --> Signal high. In Bezug auf Kabelbruchsicherheit ist es bei dunkelschaltenden Lichtschranken in den meisten Fällen auch günstiger. Kabelbruch --> kein Objekt wird erkannt --> keine Aktion. Wird jedoch die Lichtschranke versehentlich verstellt, oder gibt es Probleme mit den Refelktoren, wird damit eine Aktion ausgelöst. Man muss von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden, was günstiger ist.


 
Also, wir verwenden bei optischen Sensoren grundsätzlich Steckverbinder 
M12 oder M8. Jeweils mit 2 Ausgängen, hell/dunkelschaltend. Und auch da kann einer einen Lichttaster mit einer Reflexionslichtschranke verwechseln oder mit irgendeinem anderen Sensor. 

Die Funktionen der Ausgänge sind folgendermaßen:

Reflexionslichtschranke: 

schwarzer Draht: hellschaltend (kein Objekt unterbricht den Lichtstrahl)
weisser Draht: dunkelschaltend (Objekt unterbricht den Lichtstrahl)

Reflexionslichttaster (optischer Näherungsschalter):

schwarzer Draht: Reflexion durch Objekt (wie andere Näherungsschalter)
weisser Draht: keine Reflexion durch Objekt 

Einweglichtschranke habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand. :wink:

Ich glaube, das ist bei allen Fabrikaten so, (egal welche Bauform) oder... ???


----------



## PN/DP (6 Januar 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Kabelbruchsicherheit ist es bei dunkelschaltenden Lichtschranken in den meisten Fällen auch günstiger. Kabelbruch --> kein Objekt wird erkannt --> keine Aktion.


Also bei den meisten Anwendungen, wo ich Lichtschranken verwende, ist es genau umgekehrt. Lichtschranken werden zur Positionierung eines Objektes oder für Weiterfahr-Erlaubnis verwendet.
"dunkelschaltend --> Kabelbruch --> kein Objekt wird erkannt --> keine Aktion" --> Objekt würde unerkannt durchrauschen oder unerlaubt in eine nicht freie Zone einfahren ...
Da ist es mir lieber, wenn ein Kabelbruch oder eine verstellte Lichtschranke zu einer "stehenden" Anlage führt, das fällt nämlich garantiert auf. Die Anlage fährt erst weiter, wenn dieser Fehler beseitigt wurde.
Bei den "guten" hellschaltenden Lichtschranken führt Kabelbruch schlimmstenfalls dazu, daß eine Objekt-Aktion ohne Objekt ausgeführt wird (ein Abschieber schiebt z.B. "Luft" vom Band), das ist aber meistens nicht weiter schlimm. Wenn es richtig programmiert ist, dann wird diese Fehlreaktion höchstens einmal ausgeführt, weil die Lichtschranke nach der Aktion nicht wieder "frei" wird.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wird jedoch die Lichtschranke versehentlich verstellt, oder gibt es Probleme mit den Refelktoren, wird damit eine Aktion ausgelöst.


Das passiert unabhängig davon, ob es eine hellschaltende oder dunkelschaltende Lichtschranke ist.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Man muss von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden, was günstiger ist.


*ACK*
Genau, man nimmt nicht einfach das, was am leichtesten zu verstehen ist oder was gerade im Lager ist.
Man muß vorher gründlich alle guten und schlechten Ereignisse und die Auswirkungen durchdenken und abwägen.
Lichtschranken an Profibus-Slave-Eingängen sind da ein ganz besonderes Thema ... (vergleichbar mit Drahtbruch).


Statistisch kann die korrekte Funktion einer Lichtschranke bei hellschaltend besser überwacht werden (Ruhestrom-Prinzip). Die meiste Zeit befindet sich kein Objekt an der Lichtschranke --> die Lichtschranke gibt ein aktives 1-Signal. Spannungsausfall/Sicherungsfall, Drahtbruch oder Position verstellt würde ein ewiges 0-Signal erzeugen, es ist aber unwahrscheinlich, daß sich ein Objekt ewig vor der Lichtschranke befindet, vor allem, wenn es sich auf einer laufenden Transporteinrichtung befindet. Das kann leicht zeitüberwacht werden. Bei dunkelschaltend hingegen hat man in der Regel wenig Chancen, eine nicht funktionierende Lichtschranke frühzeitig automatisch zu erkennen.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob es wirklich der Standard ist. Wahrscheinlich beruht es auf der einfacheren Denkweise: Objekt in der Lichtschrank --> Signal high.


Dunkelschaltende Lichtschranken wurden imho für die Relais-Schaltungstechnik im vor-SPS-Zeitalter erfunden, wenn ein Objekt, das eine Lichtschranke unterbricht, eine Aktion auslösen soll (z.B. einen Zylinder ausfahren). Leider finde ich oft dunkelschaltende Lichtschranken an SPS, weil der SPS-Programmierer wohl nicht genug Grips hatte, sich in der "Spar-Visualisierung" Variablentabelle vorhandene Objekte an SPS-Eingängen bei 0 vorzustellen ...



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Hat es einen tieferen Sinn das 90% aller rechteckigen Standardlichtschranken Hellschaltend sind


Hellschaltende Lichtschranken sind eigentlich die elektronisch-"natürliche" Variante. Ich meine, daß es viel mehr hellschaltende als dunkelschaltende Lichtschranken-Typen gibt. Unabhängig von der Bauform.



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade Grün und blau geärgert das fast alle M18 Lichtschranken bei uns im Lager Dunkel schalten....


Vielleicht liegen deshalb so viele dunkelschaltende Lichtschranken im Lager 'rum, weil die niemand braucht?

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> .."dunkelschaltend --> Kabelbruch --> kein Objekt wird erkannt --> keine Aktion" --> Objekt würde unerkannt durchrauschen oder unerlaubt in eine nicht freie Zone einfahren ...


Wenn du eine dunkelschaltende Lichtschranke hast, dann kommt ein "high" wenn das Objekt die Lichtschranke unterbricht (dunkel-->schaltend). Dann wird eine Aktion ausgelöst, wie z.Bsp. eine Weiterfahrt. Wenn jetzt aber ein Kabelbruch vorliegt, dann kommt dieses high-Signal nicht an, und die Aktion wird nicht ausgeführt. Bei Lichttastern bzw. Einweglichtschranken ist das genau anders herum. Es ist immer wieder verwirrend, darüber nach zu denken.


----------



## Tommi (6 Januar 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder verwirrend, darüber nach zu denken.


 
Das macht den Beruf ja so interessant...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## PN/DP (7 Januar 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wenn du eine dunkelschaltende Lichtschranke hast, dann kommt ein "high" wenn das Objekt die Lichtschranke unterbricht (dunkel-->schaltend). Dann wird eine Aktion ausgelöst, wie z.Bsp. eine Weiterfahrt. Wenn jetzt aber ein Kabelbruch vorliegt, dann kommt dieses high-Signal nicht an, und die Aktion wird nicht ausgeführt.


Ist das jetzt von Dir eine Korrektur oder eine Bestätigung meiner Aussage? 
Ja, ist schon verwirrend - bei Lichtschranken muß man wirklich jede Aussage auf die Goldwaage legen.

Ich meine es so:
Wie gerät das Objekt in die Lichtschranke?
Es kommt auf einem Band angefahren...
Die dunkelschaltende Lichtschranke hat gerade einen Kabelbruch und kann kein high-Signal ausgeben, das Objekt wird deshalb nicht erkannt und fährt an der Lichtschranke vorbei, ohne daß irgendeine Aktion ausgelöst wird. (Woher soll das Band auch wissen, daß es stoppen müßte?)

Harald


----------



## marlob (7 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt von Dir eine Korrektur oder eine Bestätigung meiner Aussage?
> Ja, ist schon verwirrend - bei Lichtschranken muß man wirklich jede Aussage auf die Goldwaage legen.
> 
> ...


Es ist schon spät, da wird das bei manchen Leuten schwieriger mit dem lesen und verstehen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo Harald,

ich schlage vor, wir vertagen es. Wir gehen aber beide davon aus dass sich die genannte Lichtschranke am Bandende befindet, und nicht am Bandanfang des Folgebandes?



marlob schrieb:


> Es ist schon spät, da wird das bei manchen Leuten schwieriger mit dem lesen und verstehen


So isses.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt von Dir eine Korrektur oder eine Bestätigung meiner Aussage? ..


Bestätigung, ja natürlich ;-) .


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (8 Januar 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich sehe das genau so wie PN/DP: 
Hellschaltend ist in den meisten Anwendungsfällen wohl die sicherere Variante!
 Ich stelle mir jetzt gerade einen Palettendrehtisch mit einer Dunkelschaltenden Lichtschranke vor ->:?

Wie auch immer: Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht unseren Lagerbestand an M18 Lichtschranken zu erfassen:

5 verschieden Typen DUNKELSCHALTENDE
1 Typ umschaltbar
1 Typ Hellschaltend (allerdings billigste Ausührung mit sollbruchstelle am Stecker und Schutzklasse frag mich nicht ;-) )

Die von mir vorgeschlagenen Lösung wird auch demnächst umgesetzt:

Streichung sämtlicher Typen aus dem Lagerbestand, Umstellung auf
IFM OGP 300/OGP 301 IP69k
=Einsparung diverser unötiger Lagerplätze, nur mehr 2 Typen statt 6
Haltbarkeit mutmaßlich erhöht. Übersichtlichkeit sowieso...

Ole,ole


----------



## Tommi (9 Januar 2011)

Sehr gut!!! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (9 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Die Funktionen der Ausgänge sind folgendermaßen:
> 
> ...


 
Nein das ist defintiv nicht bei allen Fabrikaten so!

Was mir schon untergekommen ist:

-Weißer Draht gar nicht belegt(Lichtschranke über Taster umprogrammierbar.,oder garnicht)
-Schwarzer Draht-hell,weißer Draht-dunkel (und natürlich auch anders rum)
-Umpolung der Versorgungspannung zum umschalten (blau 24VDC+, braun minus) 
-Auf den Weißen draht muss +24VDC gelegt werden zum umschalten

und jetzt mein Favorit an Schwachsinnigen Ideen: 
-der Weiße hat eine Funktion die ich leider jetzt vergessen habe, und der 5. Pol in der Mitte muss auf +24VDC Gelegt werden um umzuschalten???

Echt jetzt...WER DENKT SICH SOWAS AUS???

Achja: Der weiße wird oft auch mal zum teachen verwendet 



EDIT: der Psycho LS mit Umschaltung per Pin Nummer 5:  Sick WL12G - 3B2531

Kontakt 2 ist der NPN Ausgang :-D
wers nicht glaubt: https://mysick.com/saqqara/pdf.aspx?id=im0035634


----------



## Tommi (10 Januar 2011)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Nein das ist defintiv nicht bei allen Fabrikaten so!
> 
> Was mir schon untergekommen ist:
> 
> ...


 

Das Thema gab es so ähnlich schonmal.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21600

Es gibt Normen über Polbild und Kodierung der Stecker, aber über
die "normalerweise übliche" Pinbelegung und Farbgebung habe ich
nichts gefunden, nur eine Werkzeugmaschinennorm (Desina) von 2003.

Mal weiter forschen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------

